# Flaming Sword



## ali55 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Transk53 (Jun 17, 2015)

A bit irresponsible in my opinion. Where were your safety precautions? Dripping fuel whatever chemical composition, does not look to good in a car park. Should have coned off the area.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 17, 2015)

So you've splashed combustible material all over the car park, and ruined the temper of whatever blade you used.

Oh yes. Very impressive.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 17, 2015)

> *Flaming Stupidity*



  Saw that the video had a typo. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 17, 2015)

Must be hard to fight with a flaming sword when you can't lift the tip of the blade up above the level of your hand.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 17, 2015)

Blindside said:


> Must be hard to fight with a flaming sword when you can't lift the tip of the blade up above the level of your hand.


just imagine how your opponents will flee in horror when you rush towards them with the skin of your face and arms blistering off onto the ground though!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ruins the effect though when you have to keep relighting it.


----------



## kohamy32 (Jun 18, 2015)

chill guys, boys with be boys, idiots! no need to be rude, if you dont like what you see, dont watch it. I admit this is stupid but fun!   haha just be careful.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 18, 2015)

kohamy32 said:


> chill guys, boys with be boys, idiots! no need to be rude, if you dont like what you see, dont watch it. I admit this is stupid but fun!   haha just be careful.



No one is being rude, just sarcasm. And to be honest, it is warranted. What about if a members child watched that vid. Yes you are right, it was idiotic. Should have been a controlled environment with a sword expert at hand. No only that, the OP should have been arrested for that. IMHO of course. Does not matter if the edge was blunt or not, it is still a dangerous weapon. Well do not want to be sin binned again so I will leave it at that.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 18, 2015)

kohamy32 said:


> chill guys, boys with be boys, idiots! no need to be rude, if you dont like what you see, dont watch it. I admit this is stupid but fun!   haha just be careful.



  I disagree completely. This is a martial arts forum, populated by serious martial artists. The video showed kids playing with a flaming sword. Playing with a flaming sword *is* stupid, and has absolutely nothing to do with martial arts. Should I lie and say its "cool"? If you want approval, go post the vid on a kid's forum somewhere, I'm sure they'll like it for you. If you want approval on a martial arts forum, try posting a video relating to the martial arts.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jun 18, 2015)

The OP previous thread discussed his desire to own his own dojo and instruct.......hmmmmm might need to mature a bit before.    

Typical adolescent play that usually ends bad of the purpitrator or an inocent by stander.....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2015)

well that was a waste of 1 min 38 sec. of my life


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2015)

kohamy32 said:


> chill guys, boys with be boys, idiots! no need to be rude, if you dont like what you see, dont watch it. I admit this is stupid but fun!   haha just be careful.



Nothing rude here. The OP shows an idiotic, dangerous activity with absolutely no benefit to anybody, in a public area, showing complete disregard for the potential for damage to other peoples property.
Yeah, we should endorse that. #facepalm


----------



## elder999 (Jun 18, 2015)

ali55 said:


>


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 29, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> well that was a waste of 1 min 38 sec. of my life



  That's what she said!


----------



## donald1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting... though I think ill train with my non flaming weapons


----------

